
BBC News - Can statistics help catch terrorists? - stakent
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8452260.stm
======
Stubbs
The BBCs More or Less is an excellent podcast, they like to go over the stats
the media and politicians produce and give more in depth coverage than the
soundbites stats are usually contained in.

